# '68 STINGRAY



## stoney (Feb 16, 2018)

Just put together, not mint, a nice rider. Took a few liberties with it.






View attachment 755552


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 16, 2018)

Very nice!!


----------



## hashbrown (Feb 16, 2018)

Beautiful bike! I've said it before that the best looking bikes in my opinion are the ones with beauty marks. Flawless is boring to me.


----------



## Intense One (Jun 15, 2018)

stoney said:


> Just put together, not mint, a nice rider. Took a few liberties with it.
> 
> View attachment 755551
> 
> View attachment 755552



Beautiful bike!  Favorite color there!


----------

